# Pamācības >  SAT antenas ieregulēšana DIY

## Obsis

Satelīta antennas montāžas un ieregulēšanas augsto gudrību grāmata. Drafts, 1.uzmetums.

Satelīta antenas regulēšana ir process, kas daudzviet aprakstīts, taču izcili retās vietās (ja vien ir kaut vienā) aprakstīts pašpietiekami saprotami. Šodien regulējot vienu šķīvi atcerējos savu pirmo regulēšanas pieredzi, un nolēmu, ka, kāpēc gan lai Latviešu valoda nebūtu pirmā, kurā izstāstīt kas un kā jādara.

Vārdu sakot, Jūs esat veicis pirkumu. Vienkāršības labad pieņemsim, ka Jums nav bijis pietiekami daudz veselā saprāta, lai neiekristu Viasat neģēlīgi izliktajos krāpnieciskajos tīklos, tik un tā pēc pasūtījuma izdarīšanas vairs mainīt nevar neko. Nākamos gadus Jūs būsiet viņu vergs, un ne tikai līdz līguma beigām vien. Verdzību viņi laiku pa laikam samērā rupji atgādinās. Piemēram caur tiesu piedzinēju kantori, kā man šomēnes, piedzenot trīs gadi vecu “nesamaksājumu”, neskatoties uz to, ka man no pirmās dienas ir nācies noslēgt līgumu starp manu banku un Viasat, ka VIŅI ir tie, kas naudu drīkst noņemt jebkurā laikā bez iepriekšēja brīdinājuma un jebkādā apjomā. Un to arī allaž dara, tas attiecas arī uz apjomu, un to tikai viereiz man ir godīgi atgriezuši, atzīdami savu kļūdu. Pārējās reizes tikai caur iesnieguma rakstīšanu…Bet vienu reizi paši aizmirst noņemt un lūdzu. Vergs. Jo pamest jau viņus nevar kaut vai tāpēc vien, ka viņu sagrabējušias konstruktora brāķis ir spējīgs strādāt TIKAI ar viņu tīklu. Ja aizej pēc novergotajiem līguma 3 gadiem, tad verķi vari iesālīt. Vergs arī programmpaketes dēļ, nu bet par gaumi jau nestrīdās, un pāris, maksimums divi pāri labas programmas no tām visām 300++ jau arī ir, paties.

Tātad Jums istabas kaktā pārlaimīgas stāv divas kastes, Jūs zvaniet “meistaram” un atbilde ir 40 Lati jeb steidzamības kārtā 60. Gribas padomāt, vai ne? Nu tā kā man nekad nav rokas augušas ārā no pakaļas, tad protama lieta savu pirmo antenu montēju pats. Internetā puspamācību ir atliektiem galiem. Sameklējam skursteni, kam viens sāns kaut cik pavērsts pret Dienvidiem, ņemam urbmašīnu, pobedīta urbi dībeļiem skurstenī (12 mm) un otru (supergaro) starpstāvu pārsedzēm (~10 mm), spoli ar elektrības vadu līdz skurstenim, un vicojam vaļā. Ak jā, āmura režīms urbmašīnai ir ļoti derīga lieta, taču parasti skursteņi ir tā izčākstējuši, ka mierīgi var mēģināt iztikt arī ar vislētāko urbmašīnu bez šī režīma.

Nu te tad arī sākas pirmās problēmas, kaut arī pavisam sīkas. Viasat infodienesta (“spiežiet pogu trīs”) norādītais Sīriuss satelīta azimuts nu galīgi nav riktīgs, un pat to izspiest var vien pēc garas iztincināšanas, personas koda, adreses, līguma numura un visādu citādu konfidenciālu ziņu salīdzināšanas 5 minūšu garumā, tā ka saruna izmaksās vairākus latus. Satelīta atrašanās un pat esamība ir, kā zināms, tāds valsts līmeņa noslēpums, ko Viasat savā mājaslapā, pasarg no tā nelaba, ij nedomā likt, kā to dara visi sevi cienoši viņu amatabrāļi Anglijā, Amerikā vai Čučmekijā. Riskēšu ar šī noslēpuma izpaušanu, ceru ka sods nebūs pārāk bargs, Viasat deklarē koordinātes (Rīgas pilsētas teritorijā) antenna jāorientē uz 14 grādi pa labi no Dienvidiem un 22 grādu augstumā, un 15 grādi savērpumā. Ak vai – neklausiet nejēgas, it īpaši kad tie ir karojošā tipa nejēgas. Debess segments jau ir kaut cik pareizs, bet tikai ne precīzs un ne Rīgai (var būt ka Maskavai). Laimīgā kārtā ir tāds rīks kā Gūgle, un ne mazāk kā simtiem onlaina kalkulatori, tā ka ar debesu sfēras trigonometriju Jums nenāksies kauties. Ieliekam savas koordinātes kādā nebūt Angļu lapā (Amerikāņu nederēs, jo viņiem Sīriuss ir completely inaccessible un sarakstā tāda nafff). Rezultāti: Azimuts (pret Zemes rotācijas polu) 202,5 grādi, tātad pret Zemes magnētisko polu (ja strādāsiet ar kompasu nevis ar GPS mērīkli) 195,8 grādi. Elevācija 23,0 grādi, Skew (savērpums) 12 grādi. Šie dati arī labi atbilst tam, ko rāda reālā ieregulēšanas pieredze. 

Gribu tikai brīdināt par kompasu… Uz jumta tas bieži melo un briesmīgi melo. Runa iet par bleķa jumtiem. Tā ka, ja Jums ir bleķenieks, tad mēriet azimutu lejā, stāvot kaut cik apmēram pret savu skursteni un ielāgojiet (jo tālāku jo precīzāk sanāks) kādu raksturīgu baznīcas stūri, elektrības stabu vai jebkādu tamlīdzīgu herņu uz ko orientēties, jo augšā kompass būs klaji maldinošs. Protams arī kaimiņu antennas var būt labs palīgs pareizas aptuvenās orietācijas uztaustīšanai.

Tagad klausaities labi uzmanīgi: šajā 39 262 km garajā stara ceļā nedrīkst atrasties objekti, it īpaši mūri, jumti (tad uztveršana ir PILNĪGI bezcerīga), tāpat koki (tad TV bilde būs tikai ziemas sezonā, kad nav lapu) un augstsprieguma līniju (traucējumi būs pabaisi, bet signāls vājš). Tā kā kaimiņu mājas pastumdīt Jums drošvien neizdosies, tad ziniet, ka pat tāds nieks kā daži soļi pa sava nama jumtu perspektīvu var stipri mainīt un tas kas pie blakus skursteņa bija aizsegts, dažus metrus tālāk jau var būt atsegts. Otrkārt, skaitās, ka skurstenis kurinot staigā, un tas ir ļoti nevēlami, antennas ieregulēšanas kļūda pēc šķīvja sānmalas novirzes no pareizās pozīcijas par apmēram 1 mm dod signāla samazinājumu 2 reizes, bet kļūda par 1 cm signālu izdzēš pavisam un bez variantiem. Tomēr ir jāņem vērā, ka skustenis ir daudz stabilāka būvkonstrukcija nekā jumta balkas, tāpēc protams, skurstenis ir jāizmanto, ja vien neizlemsiet lietot savu logu un/vai sienu. Tikai jāskrūvē ir pie skursteņa nekarstošās malas, kur iet ventilācijas cuka. To atpazīsiet pēc tā, ka nav nokvēpusi. 

Pēc caurumu iezīmēšanas un izurbšanas parasti izrādās, ka lejā pie labas gaismas glīti samontētā antenna jumta lūkā nu nekādi nelien cauri. Tātad sagādājam virvi, un “laižam pār malu”. Kļūda, kļūda – pāri jumta malai noteikti aizķersies viss, kas vien var aizķerties, un štoks ar satelīta galviņu būs vai nu pagalam vai vismaz kārtīgi saliekts. Šķīvis ir jāceļ pliks, maksimums ar pieskrūvētu plastmasas balstloku. Tad šķīvis pats labi pārslīd pār jumta malu, un vienīgais no kā jāuzpasējas, lai iešūpojies šamais neizbambozē kādam kaimiņam logu. To labi var novērst palīgs no apakšas, kas virves galu atvelk sāņus. Respektīvi, šķīvis jāiesien virves vidū nevis galā. Nu un tas, ka iesākumā virve jāsviež no augšas uz leju nevis jāžvidzina otrādi, ir tikai pašsaprotami. 

Tātad nu jums šķīvis ir pieskrūvēts un aptuveni ar 5 grādu precizitāti noorientēts, vieglītēm skrūves nospriegotas, lai tas pats saglabā savu pozīciju, bet tomēr ar spēku (nu teiksim 2 līdz 3 kg spēku) ir kustināms pa abām koordinātēm. Kabelis ir piestiprināts, vējā tas nekūļāsies, ir piesiets, pieizolentots, piežņaugots (tai skaitā pie LNB štoka), un Jums ir pieticis veselā saprāta to nelocīt asā leņķī, tā ka mainās apaļuma ģeometrija uz elipsi, jo tad kabelis ir neglābjami beigts, no viļņa atstarojuma neglābs pat pats Korioliss ar visiem saviem spēkiem. Praktiski locījuma radius sap Kokakolas lielo pudeli ir pilnīgi drošs, ap mazo pudeli riskants, bet ap 55 mm melno polietilēna kanalizācijas rori ir pats riskantākais ko mūžā var apsākt, ja bezgala cieša nepieciešamība to spiež. 

Vēl mazs aizrādījums, ja sadomāsiet koaksiālā kabeļa abus kontaktvietas uzgalīšus uzskrūvēt jau lejā, tad visticamāk kādā no starpstāvu pārsegumos izurbtajiem caurumiem kabelis iesprūdīs, vai vismaz būs tik netīrs, ka izpildīsies vecā negudrā tautas folklora, ka neviens darbs nav tik vienkāršs kā elektriķa darbs, jo elektriķiem mēdz būt tikai divi defektu veidi – kontakts ir tur kur tam nav jābūt, vai arī kontakts nav tur kur tam ir jābūt. Jūsu gadījumā sanāks otrais. Tātad iebāžam kabeli kāds tas ir, UN PĒC TAM nomizojam galiņu, un uzskrūvējam pumpiņu. Loģiski, pumpiņas un vēl vesela varza ar citiem vajadzīgajiem instrumentiem Jums aizņem visas pieejamās kabatas, tāpēc nebūt neesat izbrīnīti, ja, sēžot uz jumta čukura sniegā līdz gurniem, konstatēsiet, ka viens pumpucītis nafff. Un cerības to sniegā atrast ir nulle, komats nulle nulle. Nesatraucieties, priekš tam ir Latgalīte, kur šī fīča maksā precīzi 15 santīmus. Bet labāk ir nezaudēt, protams.

Nu tad tagad ķeramies pie pēdējās operācijas, svarīgākās, tikko kā dekoderis ir pieslēgts, ieslēgts un spīd zaļš. Nemaz nesaceraties, ar to svītriņu zaļā krāsā uz TV ekrāna, kas saucas “signāla stiprums” vienā no dekodera izvēlnēm, kuras pašas nāks viena pēc otras, Jūs “ņi figa” nenoregulēsiet antenu pat tad, ja Jums pietiktu spēka un neprāta televizoru uzganīt augšā uz jumta. Par mobilajiem sakariem starp “augšu” un “leju”, protams, nemaz nesapņojiet, tas ir “galīgi garām”. Vismaz man tas neizdevās pat divās nedēļās, katru vakaru skrupulozi sweepojot debess segmentu ik pa grāda desmitdaļai. Nezinu kāpēc, iespējams pie vainas ir visai prāvā aizture laikā, kas piemīt uztvērējam, bet mēģiniet noticēt uz vārda, ar uztvērēju un televizoru tas ir neiespējamāk par neiespējamu un viss. Bez diskusijas. Nu tad nu es ķēros pie precīzās optikas. Sanesu visādus nivelierus, lāzertēmekļus, ballistiskos kompasus, bet viss beidzās vienos vārtos. Tajos pašos. Trešās nedēļas beigās es padevos. Un lai arī e-bay var iegādāt arī ko vēl lētāku šim mērķim, tomēr Latgalītes pirmajā kiosķī pa labi pie vārtiem par 6 Ls “uz sitienu” atrodamais Poļu verķis šim mērķim kalpo PRECĪZI tikpat labi, ja ne labāk, kā profesionālais ieregulētāju komplekts par 1200 Ls.

Un tagad pie lietas. Prasu turpat Latgalītē “satelītu vecim”, vai antennas azimuts jāņem 15,8 grādi uz austrumiem vai uz rietumiem no Dienvidus virziena, un vai LNB galvas savērpumjs ir jāieregulē pa pulkstenim vai pret pulksteni. Tas murgamuiža atbild, sak, 1200 Ls verķis visu pats izdara, un šamais katru dienu strādādams ar regulēšanu tomēr nav ielāgojis uz kuru pusi. Sak, nevajag tik lētus 6 latu verķus pirkt. Tad re, lūk, no kurienes ronās tā baisā ieregulēšanas cena. Bet varu nomierināt, ieregulēšanas precizitāte, uzticamība un pareizums ar 6 Ls verķi ir pat labāka (esmu ar to saskāries vairākkārt) nekā ar to kompjuterizēto kāpstgalvu glābiņrīku. Tātad nopērkam, izpakojam, ieslēdzam starp LNB un koaksiāļa to galu, kam jātiek pieskrūvētam pie LNB, un ievērojot uzrakstus uz mērierīcītes - kurš gals ir kurš. Barošanu kastīte saņem no ieslēgtās dekodera kastes tur lejā, tāpēc bateriju nodalījumu Jūs meklējāt pavisam veltīgi. Ērtuma labad koaksiāli starp kastīti un LNB taisiet cik vien īsu spējat, teiksim 5 centimetri, citādi verķis šūposies un būs grūti izsekojams rādījumu nolasīšanai. 

Ieregulējam jutību tā ap vidu un grozām antenu pa vertikāli. Jo azimuts noteikti atbilst pareizajam daudz prezīcāk, kā nekā kompasa precizitāte ir apmēram grāds, kamēr elevāciju antennas asimetriskuma pēc noteikt precīzāk kā ar 5 grādu kļūdu ir bezceris. Neaizmirstiet, ka stars iet daudz augstāk par šķīvja optisko asi, tātad šķīvja plakanās malas nolīmeņošana ar svērteni ir bezjēdzīga, jot tā nu nekādi nenorāda stara horizontalitāti. Patiesībā, 23 grādu elevācijai (tas ir altitūdai) atbilst plakanās malas novirze “uz augšu” par knapi samanāmu leņķi, varbūt ap 5 grādi un nevis daudz vairāk. Tātad skatamies verķī un klausamies īsos pīkstienus un rādītāja īsos izsitienus taktī ar pīkstieniem, kamēr tie pāriet garā aizsmakušā pīkstienā un rādītājs atdzīvojas un vairs nenokrīt līdz nullei. Ja tikai ar elevāciju šo noķert neizdodas, tad par apmēram centimetru pagriežam šķīvi uz sāniem, rietumu vai austrumu, kā nu nojauta saka, un atkal klanām augstumu. Lēnām!! Ne ātrāk kā minūtes laikā, citādi paskriesi garām tā arī nepamanījis savu laimīti. Nezinu nevienu gadījumuu, kad 5 minūšu laikā vēl joprojām ķērciens nebūtu sasniegts, tā ka nebaidieties, tas nav tik grūti kā bailēm lielas acis. Cita starpā, aizliekot priekšā LNB logam ādas cimdā ieterptu plaukstu, šamais kļūst stipri neizvēlīgāks pret virzienu un izdodas sataustīt pareizo virzienu arī ar krietni lielāku sākotnējo kļūdu. Tik vien riska, ka ar lielu sākotnējo kļūdu “pa burzmai” riskējat saregulēties UZ CITU satelītu.

Tālāk sākas rutīna – iegrozām abas asis tā, ka signāls ir maksimāls, tam izmantojam sapratni, ka jutības regulators jānostata tā, lai sādītājs atrastos apmēram pa vidu skalai, jo abi gali ir mazjutīgi. Kad tas paveikts, pievelkam ciešāk kontrskrūves, kas ļauj šķīvi kustināt un pārbaudam, vai tas tomēr vējā nekustēsies, pie viena vērojot rādījumus. Proti, jebkurai izkustināšanai jebkurā virzienā (uz stiprinājumu elastības rēķina) signāls ir jāsamazina. Praktiski, apmēram 1 mm šķīvja sāna izkustināšana signāla stiprumu samazina par ļoti daudzām iedaļām. Tagad ķerieties pie LNB skew leņķa. Nemaz nešaubamies, ka tas jau sākumā bija ielikts uz 2,5 mazajām piecgrādu švīciņām uz tā korpusa, bet pārbaudiet gan, vai tiešām to pagrozot ampitūda samazinās. Tiesa te jutība ir pavisam cita, pat pie 60 grādu kļūdas - starpība ir labi ja trešdaļa iedaļu. Ņemot to vērā, domāju, ka šis ir leņķis ir tāds, ko var atļauties vienkārši ielikt “uz dullo” – tikai nesajauciet virzienu. Ja stāvat aiz šķīvja un raugāties cauri šķīvim uz satelītu, tad LNB ir jāvērpj PULKSTEŅA virzienā, nevis kā raksta daudzi angļu saiti, pret pulksteni. Tagad varat atvienot savu 5 cm kabelīti un mērinstrumentu, pieskrūvēt īsto kabeli tā caurumā. Uzmanīgi, nepazaudējiet gumijas mundštuku, tāds rezervē nav viegli dabūjams. Ja pazudis – lietojiet plato armēro izolenti (makGaivereni).
Kad esat ticis lejā un sākat aizrautīgi spaidīt pogas, ir jāzina, ka Jūs atrodaties Latvijā, Jūsu galviņas tips ir Universālā (ja vien neesat pasūtījis kaut ko sevišķi atšķirīgu no parastā standarta), satelīts ir Syrius un nevis bezmaksas Astra ar vācu kanāliem, un kanāla veids ir “1” nevis kāds 2 vai 3. Rokas režīmos no iesākuma labāk nelieniet, tos pagūsiet izpētīt vēlāk, kad viss strādās. Tātad spiežiet – okay skenēt kanālus automātiskā režīmā. 
Te zaļajai līnijai “signāla stiprums” būtu jābūt vismaz 90-95% ja vien ne orkāns ar taifūna pazīmēm, ja tas ir zem 65% tad tomēr šķīvja regulācija ir jāpieprecizē, lai cik arī tas nebūt sāpīgi līst augšā vēl vienu reizi. Ja tas ir melns kā nulle, tad kanālus tā arī neatradīs nemūžam, jo vaina ir citur. Tāpēc nekad nesteidzieties novākt kāpnes un drošināšanas striķus bēniņos. Ja sarkanais rādītājs “signāla kvalitāte” Jums ir mazāks par pusi, (kā skaidro ūbergudrie aiz kājas Viasat tehniskie konsultanti) tātad ir pārrāvums kabelī tajā pēdējā punktā, kur to skrūvējāt (neraugoties uz to, ka lejas galā tak kontaksts bija, citādi mēraparāts klusētu kā balsi zaudējusi zivs). Man ir labās ziņas, viņi vai nu melo vair ir dumi dzimuši. Nu labi, vienkārši darbā dumi pataisīti. Jo pilnīgi izslēgt šādu diagnozi nevar, kaut arī īstenībā kombinācija – izcils signāla stiprums bet štruntīga kvalitāte norāda kā reizi uz grūti regulējamā parametra – LNB skew kļūdu. Pieregulējiet to vēlreiz ar mērinstrumentu, vai izmisuma apstākļos kāpjot augšā lejā un grozot ik pa pusiedaļai (švīciņai). Tomēr visticamāk Jūs esat sajaucis skew leņķa virzienu uz iegriezis to prêt pulksteni. Ar šādu kļūdu pietiek, lai pie 95% signāla stipruma, signāla kvalitāte būtu mazāka par 1%. 

Jūsu konta atvēršana notiks automātiski (bez garantijas ka tā būs) 2 stundu laikā, ja vien skatīsieties (Jūsu klātbūtne protams nav nepieciešama  ::  jebkuru programmā iekļautu kanālu (tas nekas ka nespēj atdekodēt), taču labāk pazvaniet “spiediet ciparu viens”, jo tad tiksiet pieslēgti uz karstām pēdām (apmēram 5 minūšu laikā) un ar garantiju.

Ja nu tas viss bija par sarežģītu, seļavī. Vienīgais ar ko varu palīdzēt, ir atbraukt un iegrozīt antenu ar manu verķi, ja vien visus garos, netīros un piņķerīgos montāžas darbus būsiet veicis pats. Zem ceturtdaļcenas es neņemu pat Rīgas centrā, bet nomalēs vismaz puscenu. Tomēr arī tad Jūs uz sava darba rēķina variet ietaupīt dienas algu, tā ka ir vērts uzrakstīt man uz janis_59@ vecajā labajā @inbox.lv pastkastē un gan jau sarunāsim. Šitajā forumā gan nezinu vai ieskatīšos, un vispār pēc 2010.g Jāņiem manas ij smakas Latvijā nebūs vismaz līdz pensijai, tā ka pasteidzaties… Pēc tam būs jāmaksā pilna cena, he, he.

Sludeklis: SAT antennas ieregulēšana DIY
Palīdzēšu ieregulēt satelītantenu, vecu vai jaunu, arī tad, ja pats esat to samontējis, un esat parūpējies par kaut cik pieciešamu piekļuvi tai. 
Cenu piedāvājums - Rīgas pašā centrā un tuvīnā Pārdaugavā 10 Ls, pārējā Rīgas teritorijā 15 Ls, Rīgas rajonā 20 Ls un prasība organizēt transportu, Latvijā – diskusijas kārtībā, atkarībā no laika patēriņa. 
Ja kas, tad tas ir apmēram 25% no pilna uzstādīšanas pakalpojuma cenas, tā ka Jums ir jēga montēt visu pašiem, un ar savu darbu Jūs varat ietaupīt. 
Rakstīt uz meilu janis_59@inbox.lv. Svarīga piezīme – pēc 2010.gada Jāņiem piedāvājums nav spēkā.

----------


## mm

> antennas ieregulēšanas kļūda pēc šķīvja sānmalas novirzes no pareizās pozīcijas par apmēram 1 mm dod signāla samazinājumu 2 reizes, bet kļūda par 1 cm signālu izdzēš pavisam un bez variantiem.


 Pēdējo 18+ gadu laikā manis pašrocīgi uzstādīto SAT antenu (gan analogo, gan digitālo) skaits ir rakstāms ar 3 cipariem (pirms komata), līdz ar to varu diezgan droši apgalvot, ka Obša teiktais par to 1mm ir diezgan jūtams pārspīlējums. Reālie skaitļi varētu būt 5mm un 1,5cm. Viss pārējais ir uzrakstīts korekti un arī no manas puses būtu ieteicams visiem, kas vēlas pašrocīgi un kvalitatīvi veikt minētos uzstādīšanas darbus.

----------


## abergs

> Satelīta antennas ieregulēšanas grāmata.


 Thx...
Kam nav slinkums izlasīs un izdarīs.
Kam slinkums, pats vainīgs, lai maksā!   ::

----------


## Delfins

Ja, tie mm ir nenormāls pārspīlējums... pieļauju, ka pati ēka pat kustās ar 1mm aplitūdu  :: 
nemaz nerunājot par vēju, kurš jebkuru konstrukciju nenormāli iekustina - šķīvja "bura" ir ļoti labsvēja ķērājs - atticīgi ja as 1mm būtu spēkā, tad pasaulē nestrādātu neviens satelīt uztvērējs  ::

----------


## next

> Ja, tie mm ir nenormāls pārspīlējums... pieļauju, ka pati ēka pat kustās ar 1mm aplitūdu 
> nemaz nerunājot par vēju, kurš jebkuru konstrukciju nenormāli iekustina - šķīvja "bura" ir ļoti labsvēja ķērājs - atticīgi ja as 1mm būtu spēkā, tad pasaulē nestrādātu neviens satelīt uztvērējs


 Nu kaapeec tik skarbi, novirzes milimetri ir tieshi proporcionaali spogulja diametram.
Antenas virziendarbiiba - virsmas laukumam, kas savukaart proporcionaals diametra kvadraatam.
Labs speciaalists vareetu izreekjinat ar kaadaam antenaam autoram dariishana bijusi. ::

----------


## mm

> Nu kaapeec tik skarbi, novirzes milimetri ir tieshi proporcionaali spogulja diametram.
> Antenas virziendarbiiba - virsmas laukumam, kas savukaart proporcionaals diametra kvadraatam.
> Labs speciaalists vareetu izreekjinat ar kaadaam antenaam autoram dariishana bijusi.


 Varbūt vienosimies, vai šeit ir runa par tīru teoriju, vai tomēr šīs teorijas praktisko pielietojumu. Par matemātiskā modeļa pareizību es nestrīdēšos - ar to viss ir kārtībā. Bet no praktiskā viedokļa ir tā - ja antenas nobīde par 1mm dod signāla kritumu par 50%, tad izvēlētais antenas diametrs konkrētā pavadoņa praktiskai uztveršanai ir pārāk mazs un nelabvēlīgos uztveršanas apstākļos (sniegs, lietus, negaisa mākoņi) sistēmas lietotājs nebūs apmierināts ar tās darbību.

Savulaik, analogās SAT TV laikos Latvijā bija populāri antenu izmēri 1,8m un 1,4m. Parādoties HotBird pavadonim, to varēja normāli uzvert ar 1,1m vai 0,9m lielu antenu. Kā murgu atceros tos Vidzemes puses klientus, kas gribēja, lai meistars "nelaužas" un saregulē viņam uz šādu diametru pavadoņa Astra uztveršanu, jo, redz, kaut kur Liepājas pusē viņa brālēns tādu skatoties   ::

----------


## Delfins

Cik tad optimāls diametrs ir mūsdienās?
Mans kaut kad drīzumā iepsējams kaut ko stutēs...

----------


## mm

> Cik tad optimāls diametrs ir mūsdienās?


 Diametrs nav piesaistīts laikam (1990./2000./2010.gads), bet gan konkrētai vajadzībai/specifikācijai.




> Mans kaut kad drīzumā iepsējams kaut ko stutēs...


 kad būsi izdomājis, ko tieši vēlies skatīties, tad arī var mēģināt saprast, kāda tehnika ir nepieciešama.

Pieņemu, ka runa nav par VIASAT vulgaris, savukārt termins "gribu redzēt visu" ir aizgājis nebūtībā līdz ar analogo SAT TV, kad dažam labam situētam klientam tika salikta sistēma ar grozāmu maksimāla diametra antenu un vairākiem atšķirīgu diapazonu LNB, kas teorētiski ļāva uztvert visu, kas atradās ģeostacionārajā orbītā un nebija aiz horizonta   ::  

Šobrīd atliek pašķirstīt atbilstošos resursus (piemēram, http://www.lyngsat.com/), izvēlēties programmas, noskaidrot frekvences, kodēšanas sistēmas, apraides zonas... Tad arī būs skaidrs, ko tam visam vajag   ::

----------


## Delfins

pašreiz mans risinājums ir čerez-žo**, jo ir pieejama tikai lodžija... stirpināt antenu nav kur, nezinu arī cik ilgu būšu konkrētajā lokācijā (dzīvoklī) .
Pašlaik redzu tikai austrumus bez jebkadiem škēršliem (no 8. stāva) - DA, A, ZA.

kaut kur pazaudejas links ar flash-karti, kur var redzet aptuvenos virzienus...

PS: pašam ir hdtv dvb-s2 tjuneris iekš HTPC, pamatdoma bija ķert `sportu un dok. kanālus (dzivnieki/zinātne)`. Filmas, muzika un cita draza neinteresē.

----------


## Didzis

Nu baigi garš apraksts  ::   Par cik pirmo SAT antenu noregulēju vēl tālajā 1988 gadā, tā kā zināma pieredze ir. Nekad nepiekritīšu, ka ar SATfinderi var precīzi noregulēt antenu. Jā varbūt Viasatu varēs skatīties, bet vājākus satelītus nekad! SAT finderiz ir tik jūtīgs, ka var just par zemes un koku trokšņus un ja piemēram vajag noregulēt antenu uz 10 gradīgi SAT, tad 13 gradīgais radīs traucējumus. Es protams izmantoju SATfinderi, bet antenu tomēr regulēju pēc uztvērēja rādijumiem. Tas nenozīmē, ka uz jumta jāstiep 42 collu plazma, pilnīgi pietiek ar jebkuru mazu TV, videokameru ar videoieeju, vai kādu citu monitoru. Regulēšanai neder Viasata uztvērējs(man gan liekas, ka tas neder nekam  ::  ) Es regulēju ar veco labo Humax uztvērēju, bet tas nav vienīgais derīgais. Vārdu sakot, bez uztverā signāla kvalitātes indikarora redzēšanas antenu precīzi noregulēt nevar! Ar antenas regulēšana sprecizitāti viss ir elementāri- jo lielāka antena, jo tā precīzāk jānoregulē. Lielajām antenām virziendiagrama ir ļoti šaura.
Te var noteikt antenas virzienu http://www.dishpointer.com/
Te aprēķinat visus vajadzīgos grādus  http://www.satlex.de/de/azel_calc-first_1.html

----------


## Obsis

1)RE:mm varu diezgan droši apgalvot, ka Obša teiktais par to 1mm ir diezgan jūtams pārspīlējums. Reālie skaitļi varētu būt 5mm un 1,5cm.
Varbūt Tev taisnība, jo faindera skala ir nelineāra, tāpēc TV strīpiņa drošivien izmainās daudz mazāk. Kas tur apakšā darās, to jau es nezinu protams. 
Bet pilnīgi nepiekrītu, ka signāla izmaiņa nieka 2 reizes un jau norauj uztveramību. Droši vari iet līdz 4-5 reizēm, un ar labu uztvērēju par 20% rādījums nav šķērslis. Tieši šī iemesla dēļ vējā un vētrā uztveramība saglabājas, un nevis tāpēc, ka antenai būtu plata virziendiagramma.
Par šķīvja diametru - biju domājis standartpaketi - metrs bez dažiem milimetriem.

RE: Didzis par findera jutību
Man nav pieredzes ļoti zemas elevācijas satelītu regulēšanā, paldies par padomu, tomēr faindera jutība, ja kas, ir regulējama, un ļoti plašās robežās. Bet ja nu tiešām man būtu aizķeršanās ar to, es nu gan augšā uzstieptu ļapķapu ar TV karti nevis kāds ārprāts visu televizoru. Cita starpā, profesionālo regulēšanas rīku programmatūru ļapķapam var nopumpēt ļoti daudzos torrentos, un tai ir daudzas stipri noderīgas fīčas, bez tam GPS galva tak ļauj staru piesiet reālajai vietai, tā ka kompasa, azimuta uc jautājumi stipri vienkāršojas. Nemaz nerunājot par satelītu datubāzi programmā, signāla analizatoru, polarizācijas plaknes precīzo regulatoru utt utt.
Pilnīgi Tev pievienojos Viasat uztvērēja apspļaudīšanā, jo nav tāda spļāviena, kas būtu šī kakas gabala vērts, bet nezināju, ka citiem specifiskā laika inerce nepiemīt. Tas ir labs jaunums, paldies, ņemšu vērā.

----------


## mm

> Bet pilnīgi nepiekrītu, ka signāla izmaiņa nieka 2 reizes un jau norauj uztveramību. Droši vari iet līdz 4-5 reizēm, un ar labu uztvērēju par 20% rādījums nav šķērslis. Tieši šī iemesla dēļ vējā un vētrā uztveramība saglabājas, un nevis tāpēc, ka antenai būtu plata virziendiagramma.


 Mēs, acīmredzot, par dažādiem % runājam   ::  
Ja signāla stiprums pat pēc 80% samazināšanās (uz SATFinder vai SAT uztvērēja menu) ir pietiekams normālai uztvērēja darbībai, tad antenas diametrs ir ar... ē, labu rezervi.

Savulaik signāla mērīšanai izmantoju Nokia d-box ar DVB2000, tur vismaz bija iespēja arī kaut ko skaitlisku redzēt, ne tikai staigājošu svītriņu.

----------


## Didzis

Sat finderis spēj uztvert pat zemes trokšņus. Paņemiet pliku galviņu un pieslēdziet, visprms pagriežam pret debesīm un uzgriežam finderim maksimālo jūtību, tad pagriežam pret jebkuru šķērsli un finderz jau pīkstēs. Ļoti labi var, antenu griežot, sajus koku galotnes  ::   Es jau teicu, ka dažāda stipruma tuvu esošu satelītu regulēšanai finderis neder. Ja runa par profesionāliem mēraparātiem, ar kuriem regulē šķīvjus, tad tā jau ir pavisam cita klase. Mēs jau te runājam par amatiera apstākļiem, kad maksimums var atļauties SAT finderi nopirkt un tad vēl nezin, vai atmaksāsies. Par to, vai uz jumta nest plazmas TV vai ļapķapu ar SAT karti un programnodrošinājumu, jau ir detaļas(nez vai amatieris, lai noregulētu savu vienīgo antenu pirks kādu SAT karti priekš datora). Galvenais, ka, bez signāla kvalitātes parametra kontrolēšanas ar aci, precīzi ieregulēt antenu nevar. Ko nest uz jumta, tā jau ir tehniskā jaunrade. Var jau drīmam pieslēgries pa internetu  ::  .

----------


## Obsis

RE:mm
""Ja signāla stiprums pat pēc 80% samazināšanās ir pietiekams normālai uztvērēja darbībai, tad antenas diametrs ir ar... ē, labu rezervi."""
Nu man pieredze ne tāda kā Tev, zinu tikai savu aiz dumības paņemto Viasat, bet tam pagājušoziem kad sākās baisais putenis, uz pāris stundām pazuda signāls. Tad arī piefiksēju, ka teļļuks rāda 36% no normālā stipruma. Bet tas jau noteikti atkarīgs no teļļuka šķirnes.

RE: finderis
Nu bet tur jau tas štuks, ka fainderim paštroksnis ir 7 mikrovolti.
Par interneta kābeli vai drīzāk GSM internetu un ļapķapu - incanta ideja, nebiju to tā iedomājies. Pie valas brīža apštukošu. Jo tomēr 1200 Ls verķa iegāde man šķiet ļoti neracionāls finanšu ieguldījums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāda ir ģeogrāfiskās vietas korekcija? Piemēram, atrasts satelīts un otrs atrodas no viņa 22,5 grādi pa labi un 4 grādi uz augšu Zemgalē. Kā būs Cēsīs augstienē?

----------


## Didzis

Būs tieši tā pat, jo Tu tak neregulēsi antenu ar nez kādiem mērinstrumentiem, kuriem būtu  precizitate zem viena grāda. Lai noķertu signālu vajag antenu apruveni pagriezt uz īsto pusi un tad regulēt pēc uztvērēja indikatora.

----------

